
Show HN: A hackable cryptocoin graph builder - derogab
https://github.com/derogab/coingraphs
======
andreigheorghe
It's definitely nice but feels too tightly coupled with the PHP+MySQL web
stack, it's too big of a hurdle to install these two just for the purpose of
storing some numbers and showing a simple HTML page with a javascript line
graph.

Maybe consider:

\- not storing the data in any database and instead fetching it through
javascript when the page loads; sure it might take a couple of seconds to
populate on first load but it's a small price to pay for the benefit of not
requiring any database or server-side refetching cron jobs; most of the
exchanges have publicly accessible APIs for fetching candles for every market.

\- using a simple node.js express server to serve the (now practically static)
HTML page

~~~
aerique
I've been working on something similar for my own perusal. My dependencies are
sbcl, gnuplot and an image viewer that can do a slideshow:
[https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZSKsy7ZMOpNjrfY8wbQ...](https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZSKsy7ZMOpNjrfY8wbQJKLyHFefg0DFJDYV)

You'll always have dependencies.

My graphs need a little more info like a label for the left and right y-axis.

The OP's design _does_ look now modern although I do not know what "hackable
graph builder" means.

~~~
andreigheorghe
Nice work! To be clear I'm not against dependencies in any way, by all means
reuse whatever you can get. I just think that in this particular case using
two pretty massive pieces of software like apache and mysql is overkill.

~~~
derogab
I'm afraid you're right! I will try to find the best way to use less
dependencies.

------
martin_
Be cautious about exposing this on the public internet-- it's vulnerable to
SQL Injection through misuse of prepared statements as noted in
[https://github.com/derogab/coingraph/issues/1](https://github.com/derogab/coingraph/issues/1)

------
asddddd
Looks like "chart" would be more accurate, I thought/hoped "graph" was related
to blockchain graph analysis which is quite interesting.

~~~
derogab
I had opted for 'graph' because it was the one that sounded best. I will
evaluate what you have said. Thank you. In the meantime I'm thinking of
changing the name from 'coingraphs' to 'coingraph'.

~~~
joshu
I clicked expecting the same thing. Nobody looks for "stock graphs", they call
them "stock charts" etc

~~~
derogab
I had chosen the "graph" name even after reading this:
[https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/43027/whats-
the-...](https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/43027/whats-the-
difference-between-a-graph-a-chart-and-a-plot)

